# Guter Monitor für Grafik-Webdesign?



## wasserzara (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Community,

Ich habe schon so ein ähnliches Thema hier im forum gefunden, aber meine ansprüche sind ein bisschen anders.

wie der titel schon sagt, suche ich einen Monitor, mit dem ich quasi sorgenlos grafiken, bzw webpages, gestalten kann. 
Es sollte ein 22" Zoll-Bidschirm sein, und sollte flexibel sein, so dass ich ihn nach oben/unten verschieben könnte, nach vorne/hinten kippen könnte. 
Der Bildschirm sollte die farben vom betrachtungswinkel unabhängig darstellen und ordentlich kalibriert sein.
(der preis sollte, wenn möglich, die 500€-grenze nicht überschreiten)

zuerst fiel mein auge auf den eizo flexscan, doch beim chip.de test wurde die bildqualität bemängelt. ein philips-monitor wurde viel gelobt. bei pc-praxis wurde ein asus-bildschirm als testsieger erklärt.... 
könnte mir jemand einen bidschirm empfehlen? weiß nicht so recht, was ich nach diesen tests glauben soll...

Danke schon mal im voraus 

Liebe Grüße,

Wasserzara


----------

